# Am I going crazy?



## Iri3hwhisky

I am currently 5 days away from AF arriving. I've been feeling really off so decided to take a blue dye test with FMU and got a bfp. **pic attached**. I took a digital this afternoon and a first signal, and they were negative. I'm not sure if this happened because it's so early or what. I know blue dye tests get a bad rep, but. Does this look positive to you and why would I get a negative on the other in the afternoon?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Top one is definitely positive hon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

the blue dye is positive for sure


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

I want to believe it so, so bad! I just dont know why the first signal would be BFN. But the top was 7 hour hold and bottom only 1.5 hour hold.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Iri3hwhisky said:


> I want to believe it so, so bad! I just dont know why the first signal would be BFN. But the top was 7 hour hold and bottom only 1.5 hour hold.

That happened to me with my son (with my daughters I didn't test till I ended up already blazing bfp), same day and one test would be bfp another bfn. It wasn't until I had a darker line that it stopped happening like that. 

Congrats hun!!


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Kiwiberry said:


> That happened to me with my son (with my daughters I didn't test till I ended up already blazing bfp), same day and one test would be bfp another bfn. It wasn't until I had a darker line that it stopped happening like that.
> 
> Congrats hun!!

You give me hope!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

BFN from today. Will test tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

:dust:


----------



## Bump288

That first one is very positive, different test have different sensitivities and that may be the cause of the bfns. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Bump288 said:


> That first one is very positive, different test have different sensitivities and that may be the cause of the bfns. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us updated

Thank you so very much!!! This is a blue dye I took yesterday. Unfortunately did not get a BFP with dollar tree test this morning. (I've read not everyone has luck with them), and I'm planning on taking a FRER tonight. So nervous.


----------



## Bump288

Iri3hwhisky said:


> Thank you so very much!!! This is a blue dye I took yesterday. Unfortunately did not get a BFP with dollar tree test this morning. (I've read not everyone has luck with them), and I'm planning on taking a FRER tonight. So nervous.
> 
> View attachment 1083642

If this is an evap I will be absolutely shocked !!! Can’t wait to see the FRER


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Bump288 said:


> If this is an evap I will be absolutely shocked !!! Can’t wait to see the FRER

You and me both! I've never had an evap look like the tests I've taken. I'm so nervous to take the FRER. My AF should arrive on the 3rd or 4th so it's still a little early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP!


----------



## nikkie122

That definitely looks positive. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

My AF did end up coming. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------

